# 1957 Corvette Refresh!



## Maxacceleration (Nov 20, 2020)

Hello all,
I am new here and have a '1957 Corvette 3 speed I recently acquired. A rider, but with too much patina for me!
Too much bubbling rust spots for me.
This bike is missing quite a few parts for keeping it an original stock Corvette. 
What is original is the frame & fork, Sturmey 3 spd hub/shifter, crank (not the chainring) chainguard, maybe the stem, not sure on the bars but probably not. Plenty of rust/patina on the bars though.

So... BMX restomod it is! In a deluxe sort of way. It won't be a full stipper bmx 'race' bike. ...Just contemplating keeping the chainguard on it, the deluxe '59+ seat I acquired in phenominal condition, the SA hub and shifter.
Chrome bmx cruiser forks are on the way. Some sort of 'different' colored tires too. Single rear side pull for the moment.
Putting back 26" wheels on it, as someone was running it with 700c.
Its a vision!
I have found a very nice two stage powdercoat candy apple red for it. Might vary from the original color paint slightly, but close enough. I have decals on the way too. So a 2021 1957 Corvette it will be!
I am open for ideas, do'd & don'ts and opinion! 
I am starting this thread rather early, or just at the start of my refresh. ...Acquiring parts. ..._Returning parts_ because vendors don't send out the parts they describe they are selling. Oh well, it all happens in time!

So far, bars, stem, seatpost & a couple of seats... Mocking up for the time being.









Thats all I got, and progress will be moderate.


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 20, 2020)

Looking good. Nice progress. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Maxacceleration (Nov 20, 2020)

In my second pic above my seat fitment is correct. I had to ball hone the seat tube (my local shop did it for me in 5 and free as I know him). The seat post would not slide in easily at all. Now it does. Guess I need a couple of ball hones.
Received the bmx forks today, plus grips. And diamond tread tires. My friend at the shop has rims coming and will build my wheels.
Oh I acquired a nice old Mailard high flange hub for the front. ...Gotta polish it up. Along with the SA hub.

I am guessing this bike will need long reach brakes. I need to find a pair... thinking Dia Comp MX1000? 70-90mm reach?


----------



## Maxacceleration (Nov 21, 2020)

SE Landing Gear forks went on today. Nice beefy forks.
The theme of my bike is simple cantilever bmx cruiser. No reinvention here.
Going for a 'factory' look so choice accessories of which there will be very few. Two sets of handlebars too, so I can do bmx or a beach look.
This is just the mock up!


----------



## Maxacceleration (Nov 26, 2020)

After my ride the other day, I felt my bike is way over geared. Wald 44 x18 on it now with the ancient '57 SA 3 spd. 1st is acceptable but really should be 2nd. 2nd & 3rd are tall! I will measure gear inches for a before & after.
I would like to be able to spin 1st easy enough to tackle a steep hill here or there (still standing I would suppose). 3rd will still be plenty tall.
New wheels getting built for my bike soon (waiting on rims). I will go 44/22 or more likely 24t. I would like a 42t front but they are hard to come by (Lucky 7). The 1957 Sturmey Archer hub shifts beautifully.

Did the 1st polish out on the Mailard high flange front hub. I'll do it once more & call it done. The alloy SA hub is next when I pull the rear wheel apart.
Hoping for two more rides before Monday then the wheels are off!
Got a 2 spd kickback going on my china outlaw lol. That will be fun.

Happy Thanksgiving y'all.


----------



## Maxacceleration (Nov 26, 2020)

Also pulled my beautiful but hard as hell Schwinn parade seat. Getting more bmx'y lol. I am enjoying the build up, with a good riding bike even before its torn down.


----------



## Maxacceleration (Nov 26, 2020)

I received my fresh Corvette decals recently. Can't wait for a fresh two stage powdercoat! I read elsewhere powdercoat covers up the serial number. I will rectangle that out so a future owner knows what he/she has.
Hard to see but here they is.





Burp, ate way too much for Thanksgiving. Belch. Sure was good though!


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 26, 2020)

I'm not familiar with all the fine details about powder coating, so how does one block off a section like the serial numbers? I would think you can't just mask it off like when doing paint. Is the section masked off and then the powder application and before baking the masking is removed?
Since your using that chrome fork, I assume you won't be using those fork decals. They are not correct for a 57 model Schwinn, but this is a custom.


----------



## Maxacceleration (Nov 26, 2020)

The powder coater, as I understand has their own heat resistant tape, I think he said to me. We'll see how that goes.
I could not find the complete large dart & pinstripe fork decal. Same goes for the chain guard, I have not found the perimeter pinstripes.
I bought the decals from Vintage Schwinn.
The fork will be powder coated at the same time so it is a match anytime I may want to use it. Easy change out.
It is a two stage powdercoat, silver base and a candy apple-ish top stage. Should have some good metallic in it.
While the purist may scoff at it, at least it will be a decent looking frame to most. We'll see how close it is...
I'm listening to your wisdom GTs! But I guess I'll call it a custom for my lack of following original protocol.

Edit: It will be a semi close match to my Corvette car!


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 26, 2020)

Bicyclebones has the long pin fork decals but I wouldn't recommend a decal in that situation. The forks were hand pin striped just as the chain guard was. Real quick and easy work for someone that can do pin striping. There was a piece for sale on eBay some years back that had that Apple Red powder and it was a custom cantilever middleweight converted to a 10 speed, balloon rear, S-7 front, BMX bars, fenderless and it had me all excited. Never seen one as nice since.


----------



## Maxacceleration (Nov 26, 2020)

I will look into it GTs. Mine will be a par resto I would call it. Thank you for your insight!


----------



## Maxacceleration (Nov 27, 2020)

Ahhh yes, the comfort of a seat change. The old (but new looking) Schwinn seat is like sitting on a board! I will use that seat only when displaying my bike with some old school tires. The 'rider' tires I have chosen are the Continental 'Traffic" tires, Should be good for hooning around.
Waiting semi impatiently for my rims to come in - then my shop to build them. Argh, cabin fever!


----------



## Maxacceleration (Dec 3, 2020)

Progress! Slow as it may be. My 2 speed kick back wheel is done (for a modern off brand outlaw style bike I call it).
And my Weinmann rims are in, to be built up soon. Funny thing is covid passed through the shop so its closed for a week, so I wait.
Hinged brake levers & calipers are on their way. 
Sourcing parts has been interesting... there is a whole lot of out of stock going on.
Gives me time to pedal my Vette for another week or so.


----------



## Maxacceleration (Dec 4, 2020)

After having an altercation with a car yesterday, and not having enough braking power to haul it down now, I have chosen to have front & rear hand brakes/calipers on my bike. It was a case of a car pulling out of a blind alley and me going downhill on a sidewalk. Not assigning blame.
My rear caliper does not lock a tire and I was squeezing like a mofo to avoid that car lol.
Its a battle I am having... 2 spd kickback zero cables, or my existing SA 3 spd freewheel, hand brakes and cables... No cables is cleaner.
But I am/will use the 57 Sturmey Archer hub. It should stay with the bike. So I will be stuck with cables.

I am pissed my 13/16" layback seatpost lasted about two weeks. I believe it was starting to bend before I torqued on my bike trying to avoid the car. Layback torques it more IMO. I weigh 165 lbs and have been pretty easy on the bike. It should not have bent. ...But I do torque while seated.
To me the biggest drawback of this Schwinn Corvette is the 13/16" seatpost.  ...Weak ... I learn... 
I think the Wald or MCS seatposts are weak. They call them cro-mo, but are they? I would like to keep a layback post on the bike because it adds so much to bmx style, and make for spacious cockpit.
These are just a couple of side steps. My bike is still on track for my refresh.

Tic tock time moves on.


----------



## ADKBIKES (Dec 4, 2020)

Maxacceleration said:


> In my second pic above my seat fitment is correct. I had to ball hone the seat tube (my local shop did it for me in 5 and free as I know him). The seat post would not slide in easily at all. Now it does. Guess I need a couple of ball hones.
> Received the bmx forks today, plus grips. And diamond tread tires. My friend at the shop has rims coming and will build my wheels.
> Oh I acquired a nice old Mailard high flange hub for the front. ...Gotta polish it up. Along with the SA hub.
> 
> ...



looking good   maybe  a bmx style  colored chainring


----------



## Maxacceleration (Dec 4, 2020)

ADKBIKES said:


> looking good   maybe  a bmx style  colored chainring



Thanks. Maybe so on chainring.
Trued my rear wheel, pulled my chain guard to soak and put back on my bent seatpost after bending my layed back post. Cleaned up my old SA 3 spd some more. I'll polish on it hard once I pull the wheel apart.

Ready to ride tomorrow.


----------



## fattyre (Dec 4, 2020)

I’ve had good luck with the Pork Chop alloy 13/16 posts.  No laid back option though.  









						13/16" (20.7mm) Seatposts
					

Parts for old school BMX bicycles from 1970's, 1980's and 1990's.




					porkchopbmx.com


----------



## Maxacceleration (Dec 7, 2020)

I _finally _tore down my rear wheel. My rims are in & my bike shop is back open.
Here are my hubs I am polishing on. A late 80's Mailard high flange front hub, and my '57 Sturmey 3 speed rear hub.
They look ok.
As pictured in the photo, should I be able to get rid of this final layer of corrosion? I am hand rubbing with semichrome.
Can't seem to remove the final bit of tarnish/corrosion/whatever. Would a wheel help get the final layer or is this it???
A different polishing product?? Or be happy with it - its not a show bike lol...
TIA


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 7, 2020)

Just a heads up before you build up the new wheels. Sturmey dated their hubs and to my eyes I see 67 - 8 stamped underneath the name logo. I think I see the word Alloy on the shell and if so, the chrome plating might be wearing off. Even though the English chrome is better than the French chrome, there always seem to be issues with chroming alloys.  lol


----------



## Maxacceleration (Dec 7, 2020)

My hub is a 57 - 8 GTs, on my '57 Corvette. Chroming an aluminum alloy hub?? Alloy is not chromed usually as I know it, but I do not know these old bikes so well. Steel is chromed. Alloy is polished or anodized (in the modern era). Correct me if I am wrong.
I will give the hubs a quick wax & send them off, whatever their finish is, to my wheel builder tomorrow. Not the biggest of concerns.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 7, 2020)

You had me fooled there, or more like that one picture of the hub did. My neck still has a kink from trying to read the number.  ha!
  I didn't care for the painted wheels on my Corvette when I bought the car new and I came real close to replacing them with a chromed set. Aftermarket alloy chromed repops were cheaper than stripping and polishing the originals at that time. I would prefer a high polished set over the chromed replicas since the chrome will flake off in short order, so I left them with the factory finish. Still don't care for them though.









						Reproduction Wheels, Z06, Chrome, 1997-2004
					

Set Of 4 Wheels 17 X 9.5 Fronts & 18 X 10.5 Rears Bolt-On Installation Beautifully Chrome Plated  Add Z06 style to your C5 with these great looking, cast aluminum wheels. Three-year conditional warranty on the chrome plating. Trust Ecklers Corvette for all your 1997, 1998, 1999, 2000, 2001...




					www.ecklers.com
				




Huret chromed these shifter levers and they are alloy. They are used on the 5 speed Corvettes and once they get dull and ugly there is nothing you can do to bring them back.


----------



## Maxacceleration (Dec 8, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> I didn't care for the painted wheels on my Corvette when I bought the car new and I came real close to replacing them with a chromed set. Aftermarket alloy chromed repops were cheaper than stripping and polishing the originals at that time. I would prefer a high polished set over the chromed replicas since the chrome will flake off in short order, so I left them with the factory finish. Still don't care for them though.




OK, I see there is chromed alloy out there, thanks for the examples GTs.
Off topic, but here is my current Corvette wheel... Not chromed!


----------



## Maxacceleration (Dec 15, 2020)

Finally!
My 26" wheels are on. Now the bike has the proper balance. 700c is just wrong on a cantilever frame IMO.
New chain & 20t rear sprocket (from 18t).

Working on bolting up longer reach brakes & cables. Got two replacement seatposts, one straight & one laid back.
I went lay back post first for looks, then roomy cockpit, and last for easier wheelies. I don't think these thin posts can handle grunting up a wheeiie. At least the lay back post. Plus for proper fitment the knee is supposed to be over the ball of the foot, not behind it. 
So not sure on what seatpost to run.

The bike is getting closer to bead blast & powdercoat!

Before...




And now...


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 15, 2020)

Nice wheel sets! Are those tires labeled MS like the car tires? Mud and Snow.


----------



## Maxacceleration (Dec 15, 2020)

They are labeled BS, GT...  Yup...

Business Schwinn!! Lol

But ya, need M&S this time of year.


----------



## Maxacceleration (Dec 16, 2020)

More progress today. As in about finished. I can swap out a couple of parts anytime (tires, bars, seatpost, chain guard, gearing), but this is it. Final grips are not yet on.
Simple. Underdone in my mind, but I wanted a large Sting-Ray like bike, yet with gears, for jammin it like in my old Sting-Ray days. 
No excess. Cables are enough excess.
Brakes are weak. MX1000 + BlackOps levers, and I suppose the rims & pads both need a scuff/break-in. I may file the pads...
44x20 geared and I have a low enough 1st. Silver chain.
It looks klunker or rat, but it will look pretty fresh after a powdercoat. Not looking for too much patina.  2020 meets 1957.
I have learned, and am still learning old bikes. This site is amazing and my bike pales compared to most here. Good positive group.

Snowing & icy here so no immediate ride unfortunately. I gotta plow snow at 5:00am lol...





The apparently obligatory rear tire view...




I am acquiring a frame in January, so a another build is in my future. Brainstorming on that.

Cheers


----------



## Swampthing (Dec 17, 2020)

I like the bike. 
The build is simple and functional and looks good. I like the cantilever frames, to me they just look cool. Maybe because I don’t have one.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 18, 2020)

Saw this custom seat post on Feebay and thought about your Corvette. Not sure if it's long enough in your case but it is pretty neat. 

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=184585683705


----------



## Maxacceleration (Dec 18, 2020)

Interesting GTs. I like it. My opinion is on an angled back seat tube, with a long extended seat post it is just asking to bend. Cantilevered. Especially in the spindly 13/16" diameter. Even more so on a lay back post.
I fit close to proper leg extension on bicycles, not the slammed low seat post style, so I will normally have extended seat posts. And the risk of bending one. I think I will go through seat posts...

BTW, very nice red paint on the bike pictured. Hope mine looks that good!


----------



## Maxacceleration (Dec 24, 2020)

Personalizing my bike a bit. Pretty much in its road going fashion now. Or neighborhood hooligan fashion.
Ames grips. A fine copy of the great tacky Ourys. Grew up with them. 2nd lay back post slid in - lets see how long this one lasts...
Tool bag... Tube, co2's cartridges (16 gram), tyre levers & allen head combo tool. Crescent wrench.
This bike pedals really nice. And fits really well.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 24, 2020)

Is that new seat post made with any exotic metal that's twice as strong as the standard seat posts? If it's hollow, maybe fill it solid with some concrete?   The Corvette is lookin good!


----------



## ozzie (Dec 24, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Is that new seat post made with any exotic metal that's twice as strong as the standard seat posts? If it's hollow, maybe fill it solid with some concrete?   The Corvette is lookin good!



Sweet bike mate. The short brake levers may not give enough leverage for side pull calipers. I had the same problem on my Typhoon. Swapped them for some longer ones and the difference is massive.


----------



## Maxacceleration (Dec 24, 2020)

Thanks ozzie.
Interesting thought ozzie. I will mull that over. I two finger brake on everything from bicycles to motorcycles.
Even if it is a full length lever I may never use three fingers.
The reason I ended up with these levers is I wanted _all _silver - lever and mount. They are hard to find. I didn't want the eye to fall to the levers...
I will search for a full length lever/mount in all silver. I prefer the Magura style levers such as yours are.

My bike isn't yet detailed like yours is ozzie - first time I've seen it... You have several queues I have thought of doing too. Very clean bike.
I will keep mine slightly different just to make it its own.

And thanks GTs... There's nothing like a beautiful Corvette!

On bending seatposts.. I have thought of JB welding in a length of rebar, but I truly don't know if it would be more resistant to bending.
And I hate adding weight... My life long obcession on bicycles.


----------



## ozzie (Dec 24, 2020)

Maxacceleration said:


> Thanks ozzie.
> Interesting thought ozzie. I will mull that over. I two finger brake on everything from bicycles to motorcycles.
> Even if it is a full length lever I may never use three fingers.
> The reason I ended up with these levers is I wanted _all _silver - lever and mount. They are hard to find. I didn't want the eye to fall to the levers...
> ...



The Magura levers are usually expensive. 80’s dia compe like the one on my 51 Panther can usually be found on ebay at reasonable prices.


----------



## Maxacceleration (Feb 9, 2021)

I have been away for quite some time on my bike project. Going through C, plus the associated treatment and add in pneumonia at the same time, argh. Its good to be getting back in action.
My bike is stripped and at the sandblaster. Then using a different powdercoater for the PC. My bike may be back together in a months time... we'll see. It will be just as pictured already basically.
I am not concerned with patina, or using solely old Schwinn or early bmx parts. I will have a restomod 1957 Schwinn Corvette.
Just like a restomod muscle car, quite possibly better than new. Maybe, or maybe not more valuable than the original. Doesn't matter.
My bikes are keepers anyway, and I have three adult boys (oxymoron??? lol) in which we have a choice of bikes to ride (including touring on bicycles this year - and never forget ADV motorcycle travel).
I hope to post up my Vette soon. I am also building a modernistic True Torch 3 bar, which will have some pizzazz as JTT bikes do.
Fun bicycle year 2021 will be.


----------



## ozzie (Feb 9, 2021)

Maxacceleration said:


> I have been away for quite some time on my bike project. Going through C, plus the associated treatment and add in pneumonia at the same time, argh. Its good to be getting back in action.
> My bike is stripped and at the sandblaster. Then using a different powdercoater for the PC. My bike may be back together in a months time... we'll see. It will be just as pictured already basically.
> I am not concerned with patina, or using solely old Schwinn or early bmx parts. I will have a restomod 1957 Schwinn Corvette.
> Just like a restomod muscle car, quite possibly better than new. Maybe, or maybe not more valuable than the original. Doesn't matter.
> ...



Wish you all the best. I had my best mate go through intense chemo last year and made it through. I lusted after a True Torch cook replica but unfortunately my emails didn’t get answered. I settled on a Red Menace.......best riding bike i have. Not cromo or USA made but the frame is beautifully welded and light. Maybe next time i’m in LA i’ll drop by and see if Johnny has anything ready to go and bring it back with me. He builds beautiful gear. I have his bars on my Typhoon.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 9, 2021)

Damn, sorry to hear you were attacked by the big *C*. Glad you're still hangin!


----------



## Maxacceleration (Feb 9, 2021)

Right on Gents & thanks. JTT is built to order and I was on a relatively quick waiting list (one month apprx).
Johnny has been a good business man IME.
We have similar tastes ozzie - I have drums & 3 spd going on my bike too. Give me some time and I'll get er done lol.
I did not get bars with tipped up ends - too close to a beach bar bend for me, although most JTT's use that bend.

...Locating decals on my Vette will be my next perfection thing to tackle.
Cheers!


----------



## ozzie (Feb 9, 2021)

Maxacceleration said:


> Right on Gents & thanks. JTT is built to order and I was on a relatively quick waiting list (one month apprx).
> Johnny has been a good business man IME.
> We have similar tastes ozzie - I have drums & 3 spd going on my bike too. Give me some time and I'll get er done lol.
> I did not get bars with tipped up ends - too close to a beach bar bend for me, although most JTT's use that bend.
> ...



Looking forward to seeing that JTT. I love the SA 3 speed. BTW, I think at the time i contacted TT, they may have been shut due to covid and not replying to emails as a few months later when i ordered my bars, i dealt with Craig and he got them shipped right away. I know what you mean about the bars but if you turn them down a little they flatten out and are comfortable. All the best from downunder.


----------



## OZ1972 (Feb 10, 2021)

Going to have to build me one of these for sure , great bikes guys nice work !!!!!!!!


----------



## Maxacceleration (Feb 11, 2021)

I won't do a build thread on my Three Bar as its a new bike, but here are many of the parts going on it...   
Waiting for wheels to be built, headset bearings & bottom bracket come in. Not everything is in stock.
...I'll post a completed bike in time. 
But first comes my 57 Vette!


----------



## Maxacceleration (Feb 17, 2021)

My frame is ready for powdercoat. I bring the parts in next week. Should have a fairly quick turn around I hope.
Been sick and hardly have enough breath to pedal, but my bike may be ready as quick as I am.
The old 'Vette has come a long way in several months.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 17, 2021)

Nice looking tubing! Did you blast it or did you have it done?


----------



## Maxacceleration (Feb 18, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> Nice looking tubing! Did you blast it or did you have it done?



Had it sandblasted at a shop. Virtual perfection in sandblasting if I don't say so myself.


----------



## Maxacceleration (Mar 2, 2021)

Getting closer to a 2021 1957 Corvette! Not a 10/10 powdercoat, but miles better than the rusted frame look.
The patina will be new! ...Decals to come.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 2, 2021)

Wow nice and fresh.


----------



## Sven (Mar 6, 2021)

Wow...that's bright red. Love it. Great job


----------



## Maxacceleration (Mar 7, 2021)

Decals are on. I suspect their locations have wandered a bit.
I had problems with the top tube decals. Very delicate to say the least (not at all like my radio control decals).
I gently wiped the moisture out of the decals and they tore. I did slide them back together.
The next morning they shrunk up and turned brittle like rice paper. Weird. I will have to redo the top tube decals...
Still, it is close to a refurbished bike. Much better than before.

What I have learned... 
Restomoding the bike with many new parts, I have come to realize how cheap much of the replacement parts are. _ Just plain cheap._ 
No way around it.
I did accidentally run into some dual pivot brakes for long reach cruiser bikes - we'll see how much more power I get from these.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 8, 2021)

Maxacceleration said:


> he next morning they shrunk up and turned brittle like rice paper.




I have heard some of the original decals get old and brittle like that.


----------



## Maxacceleration (Mar 10, 2021)

So close!
I let my local builder put my bike back together. Mucho powdercoat overspray on threaded areas. I don't have the taps to chase that stuff.
Waiting for a new SA 3spd cable & fitting for the hub. Got one of my two dual pivot brakes to go on in the weeks ahead - excited about that!
I have fresh pedals for it too.
If I do say so myself... my old Schwinn is turning out bad a$$! (my unbiased humble opinion   ) And yes and I spent a little bit too. Thats ok, its a better bike for it.
And in 20 years it will be vintage again!! LOL I haven't received it yet, so just a quick teaser.


----------



## Maxacceleration (Mar 16, 2021)

My Sturmey Archer cable and actuation chain finally came. Bike looks good, powdercoat so so. 
I will be out pedaling tomorrow yay. I hope the side pulls are not too weak.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 16, 2021)

Sharp! Don't forget the chain guard, it could save your life, or foot.


----------



## Maxacceleration (Mar 17, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> Sharp! Don't forget the chain guard, it could save your life, or foot.




Thanks GTs! Likely not to use                                                                                                                                                                          the chain guard though. Its part of the horrible powdercoat job. It bubbled or off gassed? Yes it would look good on my bike.
I may ditch the layback seatpost... First, its gonna bend, and second, it puts me too far behind the cranks & pedals. It does look good on the bike. Hmmm... The 13/16" seatpost is such a downer.
The wheels & SE rubber roll very nice. F & R single pivot side pull brakes slow the bike only. A coaster brake dominates old side pulls (or new copies). Hopefully my brake pads bed in and gain some bite.
The Sturmey Archer shifts nice, and the 42/20 sprockets give me some adequate gearing. I have been spoiled by efficient derailleurs and a multitude of gear choices over the years.
Take that as observations and not gripes!
I hope to get down to Cali this year & ride some coastal... should be fun. Till then I will enjoy my Columbia River 'coastal' rides!


----------



## Maxacceleration (Mar 23, 2021)

It takes three days, for my brand new layback post to bend (on my second now) on my Corvette. I weigh 160 pounds, so its not because I'm a fatazz. A 13/16" post doesn't hold up. I've just been riding smooth paths as my pictures show.
So today I went to 'fill' my seatpost. I ran into a fat section of all thread. I was going to JB Weld it in. Since I couldn't straighten the seatpost all the way, the all thread friction fit in very securely with a sledge.
With a new un-bent seatpost I would have to JB Weld the all thread in for it to stay in place. I hope this could be a good bandaid fix for my dilemma. Time will tell.
Anyway, I have been getting rides in & logging them with Map My Ride. Good app for logging rides or walks.
Bring on more good weather!








And out on my regular loop


----------

